# Who Says White Boys Can't Dance !!



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Saw this today, thought it was pretty cool to see such a young boy with ALOT of talent !!! Not so sre about the dudes filming though, Swag Bro Swag !!! LMAO !!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh come on the kid's...what...8 or 10? That's cute


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

lol , swag bro , swag !! Give the kid some credit man , at a ball game and he has the courage to do that , I would like to see a grown adult do that , bet it wouldnt happen , unless they had 24 beers into them lol .


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Bet that lil jit gets him some lil women due to that and how you gonna call a lil man like that gay.....don't be mad just cuz you don't got no swag lol


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

he comes to my dance class every week took me along time to get him to pop them hips like that LMGDAO for real tho lil man got some moves go white boy go white boy go


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that kid is good


----------

